# iPhone 12 ou iPhone 13 ?



## cestlatomato (21 Septembre 2021)

Hello à tous, 

J'aurais besoin de vos avis éclairés. 
Mon compagnon possède un iPhone 8 et souhaiterait le changer. Il hésite entre l'iPhone 12 et l'iPhone 13. 
Selon moi, il serait préférable de se tourner vers un 12 tant les changements avec l'iPhone 13 sont anecdotiques. Il souhaiterait surtout profiter d'un plus grand écran et d'un bel appareil photo à l'aise sur à peu près tous les tableaux (l'iPhone 8, ça commence à dater) !
D'autant plus que le prix du 12 a déjà baissé et va sûrement baisser à nouveau d'ici la fin d'année... 
Qu'en pensez-vous ? Pensez-vous qu'il est judicieux en 2021 de partir sur le modèle de l'année précédente ? 
Aussi, faudrait-il privilégier un modèle 64Go ou 128Go ? On a peur que 64Go ce soit un peu léger s'il part sur le 12.

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Septembre 2021)

je suis dans le même cas (iPhone 8 64Go)

je me dirige vers un iPhone 12 (Pro) 128Go


----------



## cestlatomato (21 Septembre 2021)

Qu'est-ce qui a fait penché la balance pour l'iPhone 12 de ton côté ?


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Septembre 2021)

la baisse de prix suite à la sortie de l'iPhone 13.
le bond techno entre le 8 et le 12 quasi équivalent au bon que je ferai en passant du 8 au 13 mais pour bien moins cher.
le 12 est déjà prêt à la 5G si besoin (contrairement au 11 qui me tentait bien aussi)
il suffit de comparer sur le site Apple pour voir les différences entre 11, 12 et 13.
et je trouve que pour MON usage, le 12 sera parfait et pourra me durer 4-5 ans sans être obsolète.


----------



## ibabar (21 Septembre 2021)

Je suis un peu dans le même cas: iPhone X (même génération que les 8) et souhait de migrer vers un 12 mais MINI.
C'est d'ailleurs ma première motivation: la taille plus compacte.

Je suis habitué depuis quelques temps à acheter de l'Apple N-1 à prix bradé en seconde main. C'est encore un peu tôt pour que les vendeurs revoient leurs prétentions (quelques uns à 500/550 mais l'idéal serait de trouver un 64Go à 450€) ou qu'on puisse voir de bonnes promos, de vraies baisses de prix sur du neuf (le repositionnement des iPhone 12 sur le site Apple est ridicule car le prix pour le 13 à capacité équivalente est faible, de l'ordre de 70€).

Bref, je me ré-interroge sur l'opportunité de passer directement à un 13 mini:
_ L'autonomie est annoncée pour 1h30 supérieure (sur un 12 mini dont ça semblait être le point faible mais mon besoin est limité en terme d'usages).
Je m'interroge d'ailleurs sur la durabilité car les vendeurs leboncoincoin indiquent des capacité souvent de l'ordre de 90% pour moins d'un an d'usage. Lorsque j'avais acquis mon X d'occase, il était à 99 ou 98% pour 10 mois (j'ai d'ailleurs l'impression que c'est moi qui l'ait flingué avec la charge par induction car lorsque je suis durablement repassé au Lightning, la capacité n'a presque plus bougée, elle est à présent de 84%).
Bref si je dois la changer dans les mois à venir, plus rapidement que prévu si l'autonomie me déçoit, il faudra remettre 75€ au panier.
_ Ma seconde motivation est le gap en terme de photo: de ce que j'ai vu sur YouTube, pas révolutionnaire en grand-angle entre un 8/X et un 12, mais ce sont les capacités en faible luminosité qui m'intéressent et le mode nuit du 13 a l'air encore un poil plus poussé, notamment sur le grand angle mais aussi en terme de taille de photosites.
Bref pas révolutionnaire entre 12 et 13 mais toujours en progrès, d'autant que la grosse nouveauté du 12 Pro Max (stabilisation par déplacement du capteur) est maintenant sur toute la gamme 13.
_ Selon pas mal de rumeurs le 14 n'aurait pas de version mini, donc le 13 serait le dernier iPhone compact destiné à être gardé plusieurs années.
Accessoirement peut-être de nouveaux coloris, mais c'est à voir en boutique (le bleu moins EDF que le 12, le lumière stellaire moins cheap que l'alu gris éculé au dos nacré, le RED réellement rouge plutôt que corail sur le 12, à voir pour le minuit moins noir mais peut-être moins salissant).

Bref tout ça pour dire que l'hésitation pour ce qui me concerne est grande (notamment sur le fait de perdre le téléobjectif).
Si j'en reviens au sujet initial, si le choix est défini par la taille de 6.1' j'irais davantage vers un 12... PRO comme @love_leeloo , pour le 3ème objectif photo (et dans une moindre mesure le Lidar et dans une moindre moindre mesure le ProRAW).
Le 13 neuf est à 909€, donc j'en déduis que le 12 Pro à sa sortie était au prix du 13 Pro aujourd'hui, soit 1159€, or je ne doute pas qu'il doit être facile d'en dégoter un à 900€ en seconde main, surtout que les acheteurs de Pro sont souvent plus enclins à renouveler annuellement et ont moins peur des décotes.

Concernant la capacité, j'avoue être sceptique sur le 64Go.
Quand j'ai chiné mon X, j'ai eu la joie de tomber sur un 256Go et j'avoue que c'est confortable de se dire qu'on aura la place au cas où (malgré des photos sur iCloud). Je me rends compte que je serais un peu light avec 64 et bien avec 128.
J'ai eu le problème sur un iPad Pro 12.9' acheté il y a quelques mois: je me suis dit que je ferai avec 128Go, que l'iPad est à domicile avec le fil à la patte du wifi et donc qu'avec la fibre et le cloud... blablabla... résultat c'est bien trop juste (et pain in the ass avec le disque dur SSD externe même en USB-C).
Donc à moins d'un super prix, j'éviterais les iPhone 64Go (problème réglé sur les 13).


----------



## Tellic (22 Septembre 2021)

Pour quels usages exactement ? Classique (appels, SMS, Whatsapp...), jeux. Usage normal ou intensif ?

Pour les deux modèles, pas d'évolution substantielle entre le 12 et le 13. Je savais que le prix du 12 baisserait aussitôt la possibilité de pré-commander le 13.

Je viens de l'univers Android et j'ai deux Smartphones de 2019. Le boulot, un Samsung Galaxy A20e que j'ai eu fin 2020 et dont je vois qu'il présente des fragilités avec la vitre tactile fissurée. Pourtant, j'avais mis une coque, mais visiblement, c'était pas suffisant. Mises à jour jusqu'en 2023. Le perso, le Xiaomi Redmi Note 7 acheté début 2019 fonctionne encore bien mais chauffe pas mal (j'ai un chauffage portatif !) dès que je navigue longuement sur le net. le problème de la série Redmi, c'est que les MAJ se font que sur une version majeure d'Android (10 et j'irai pas plus loin). Plus de MAJ en 2023.

Donc par anticipation, j'ai pris l'iphone 12 largement suffisant à mon goût. Le 64 Go ne me fait pas peur vu que mon Xiaomi n'a que 32 Go. Ce dernier a cependant une carte MicroSD de 32 Go en plus ce qui m'a permis de doubler la capacité sans faire exploser la NAND interne. C'est pour moi la faiblesse de l'iPhone 12, je devrai utiliser que la mémoire interne. pas de cloud pour moi.

Pourquoi le 12 ? Vu que je ne fais pas de jeux, pas d'usage addict, mais uniquement, appels, SMS, mails, applis Whatsapp, pas besoin d'avoir le modèle dernier cris ni des modèles pro. Pas de mini pour moi, déjà que je trouve les écrans de 6 pouces un peu petits. Pas besoin de 5 G pour moi, mais je la garde en option pour l'avenir.

J'acquiert enfin un iPhone 12 pour des raisons techniques. Je suis dans une asso qui répare du matériel électrique et electronique (on ne fait pas de micro-soudure de puces) et il me faut donc mieux connaitre les smartphones de la pomme et iOS. Ce sera au début mon appareil secondaire qui pourrait devenir le principal.

Il est sûr que l'achat du 12 maintenant reste onéreux et des prix plus avantageux sont certainement à attendre mais pour moi pas avant 6 mois - 1 ans. Le meilleur prix du 12 que j'ai vu est sur Rakuten à 720 € en principe neuf.

Je vous fait un retour dès que j'ai l'appareil et que j'ai l'abonnement. Les offres des opérateurs pour le 12 ne sont pas intéressantes, elles sont aussi chères si ce n'est plus avec juste un paiement partiellement différé pour arriver à 809 € soit le prix proposé par le store. Autant aller en magasin, ce sera plus simple.


----------



## ibabar (22 Septembre 2021)

Tellic a dit:


> Il est sûr que l'achat du 12 maintenant reste onéreux


C'est un vieux débat, et on ne va pas entrer dans le débat qu'un iPhone se revendrait _(clairement quand tu parles des Android avec une durée de vie de 2 ans, et quand on voit que les flagships perdent 40% de leur prix 6 mois après leur sortie, ça me laisse pantois sur la possibilité de revente...)_, et surtout qu'il se revendrait "cher" _(j'ai encore échangé avec un mange-merde hier sur leboncoincoin qui laissait une capture de sa facture à 611€, vendait son 12 mini 650€, ne voulait pas négocier, me conseillait un Xs pour un budget de 500€ ! lol, et qui reposte son annonce aujourd'hui à 620€... encore aux fraises mais chez certains rats d'open-space il faut du temps pour que ça rentre...)._

Perso je considère l'iPhone sur un budget mensuel, un peu comme ce que les opérateurs ont longtemps fait (et continuent) parce que je préfère payer un abonnement à 10 balles et me financer mon smartphone.
Certes quand on additionne tous les abonnements (streaming audio, streaming vidéo, cloud, internet fixe, internet mobile...etc), ça commence à chiffrer vite pour un foyer.
Pour ce qui me concerne, j'ai acheté mon iPhone X un an après sa sortie à 730€, si je le vendais 150€, il m'aurait donc coûté 17€/ mois (sur 34 mois)... est-ce que c'est cher ou pas cher ?

*Note de la modération : Merci de surveiller votre langage*


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2021)

ibabar a dit:


> _j'ai encore échangé avec un mange-merde hier sur leboncoincoin qui laissait une capture de sa facture à 611€, vendait son 12 mini 650€, ne voulait pas négocier, me conseillait un Xs pour un budget de 500€ ! lol, et qui reposte son annonce aujourd'hui à 620€... encore aux fraises mais chez certains rats d'open-space il faut du temps pour que ça rentre...)._


Mini qui valait 800 euros. Tu le vois à combien ?
C’est parce qu’un produit a été acheté avec une réduction qu’il doit être revendu encore moins cher.


----------



## ibabar (24 Septembre 2021)

ibabar a dit:


> *Note de la modération : Merci de surveiller votre langage*


Désolé 



flotow a dit:


> Mini qui valait 800 euros. Tu le vois à combien ?
> C’est parce qu’un produit a été acheté avec une réduction qu’il doit être revendu encore moins cher.


Ce qui m'a énervé c'est que le mec affiche clairement sa facture et qu'il le mette 40 balles plus cher... C'est clairement prendre les gens pour des idiots, et ça dénote beaucoup de condescendance (confirmé par ma recherche LinkdIN du mec... mais là n'est pas le débat).
Juste pour info, j'ai encore vu un renouvellement de son annonce ce matin (et pas que de la sienne) avec 10 ou 20 balles de moins (on dirait des enchères inversées).

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que beaucoup trop de gens pensent encore que sous prétexte qu'il est écrit "iPhone" ils vont pouvoir le revendre avec 10% de décote au bout d'un an.
C'est faux et mon expérience en tant qu'acheteur de seconde main et en tant que revendeur me conforte largement là dedans. Que les produits Apple gardent une belle cote, oui c'est sûr mais la décote est juste "normale", tout comme en automobile où on a tendance à dire que ça perd 20 à 40% la première année et 10 à 15% ensuite par an.

Concernant le prix, je pense que les estimations des racheteurs type Volpy and co donnent une idée des "vrais" prix en seconde main.
Concernant le 12 MINI (pour le 12 normal c'est forcément plus cher): j'ai vu pas mal d'annonces aux alentours de 500/550€ (avant négo) et bien sûr beaucoup qui tentent à 600€.
Juste pour info, il y avait une offre (neuf) il y a peu sur Amazon Deutschland à 578€. Gageons qu'il y en ait d'autres pour les French Days et sans doute le Black Friday.

Pour ce qui me concerne c'est un peu particulier car ma compagne a besoin de changer de smartphone et rapidement, son vieil Android étant exsangue. J'aurais pu garder mon X un an de plus et lui chercher un Xs voire un 11 Pro (elle ne veut pas plus grand).
Pour info, j'ai été raisonnable et n'ai pas craqué pour un 13 mini... j'ai finalement dégoté un *12 mini 64Go*, date du 16/11/2020 mais n'a été utilisé que quelques semaines (cadeau d'entreprise): avec *batterie à 100%... livré avec un chargeur Apple USB-C (à 25€), le tout pour 430€.*
Si je mets le chargeur à part, c'est pas loin de moitié prix par rapport au neuf.


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Septembre 2021)

bon ... je viens de craquer pour un iPhone 12 Pro 128Go Graphite à coté de chez moi (230m pour être précis) 
novembre 2020, 94% de batterie, 750€, facture Orange.
il est comme neuf, toujours protégé dans une coque complète.
y a plus qu'à comme ont dit


----------



## iDreem (27 Septembre 2021)

Très personnellement je suis avec un iPhone 11 Pro Max que j'ai acheté le jour de sa sortie d'ailleurs… Et il fonctionne comme au premier jour, parfaitement bien, je n'ai pas voulu acheter l'iPhone 12… Parce qu'il n'avait que très très peu de différence avec le 11, mise à part que les bordures étaient redevenu carré… Sauf que je n'avais pas débourser 1200 balles juste pour ce genre de différence

En revanche, l'iPhone 13 pro Max m'intéresse un petit peu plus rien que par le faite que l'encoche sur le dessus est été réduit, après j'aurais préféré qu'elle disparaisse parce que Apple est un petit peu en retard à ce niveau là… Mais très franchement c'est déjà une bonne chose

Une chose que j'espère pour le coup pour le modèle de l'année prochaine, c'est qu'ils mettent enfin Touch ID soit sur le bouton pour allumer soit en dessous l'écran mais, nous en sommes pas encore là

Du coup, pour revenir sur le sujet principal, y'a moyen que je me laisse tenter par l'iPhone 13 pro Max… Sauf qu'en vérité celui que j'ai pour l'instant il fonctionne encore très très très bien et que surtout, je pense qu'il supportera même la mise à jour de iOS 16


----------



## cestlatomato (8 Octobre 2021)

Je reviens un peu tard sur le forum. 
On a bien pris note de vos conseils mais au final, il avait fait son choix et préco le 13. 
Il est super content et je dois avouer que je le comprends, il est magnifique dans sa couleur blanche (lumière stellaire )


----------



## JChris64 (11 Octobre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Mini qui valait 800 euros. Tu le vois à combien ?
> C’est parce qu’un produit a été acheté avec une réduction qu’il doit être revendu encore moins cher.


tout a fait d'accord! 
faut arrêter avec ca...limite on se fait traiter d'escroc quand on vend plus cher.
Mais ce qui compte, c'est la valeur de l'objet...
si on va plus loin, demain on m'offre des AirPods......alors je peux les vendre 50€ car je ne les ai pas payés??
l'an dernier, j'ai acheté un XR à 350€ ( très bon prix car encore sous garantie)...je l'ai revendu 1 mois après à 400€ (prix moyen à l' époque)pour prendre le 12 mini...
et je ne me sens pas l'âme d'un escroc...lol (juste que j'arrive à faire de bonnes affaires en cherchant bien)


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)

Quand je vend mon iPhone ,je cache toujours le montant de mon achat sur la facture , cela ne regarde personne


----------



## love_leeloo (11 Octobre 2021)

mais peu importe, !!!
j'ai acheté mon 12 Pro d'occasion plus cher que la personne l'avait acheté grâce au renouvellement Orange.
qu'est ce que ça peut faire ?
le juste prix c'est quand l'acheteur ET le vendeur sont contents.
moi le prix me convenait, le vendeur aussi, où est le pb ??


----------



## titistardust (1 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

C’est le moment de remplacer mon 7plus qui a bien rempli son office jour après jour. 
J’hésite entre le 13 de base en 128go/256go (pas le mini) ou un 12 pro max en 256go en occasion (la taille ne me dérange pas). 
Un avis éclairé ?

Belle journée pluvieuse


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Novembre 2021)

titistardust a dit:


> en occasion


Bonjour,
Je suis encore au 8 donc je peux pas t'aider, mais la seule chose que je peux dire c'est que l'occasion c'est tout bon ou nid à problèmes.


----------



## Sud083 (1 Novembre 2021)

titistardust a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> C’est le moment de remplacer mon 7plus qui a bien rempli son office jour après jour.
> J’hésite entre le 13 de base en 128go/256go (pas le mini) ou un 12 pro max en 256go en occasion (la taille ne me dérange pas).
> ...



Je prendrai le 12 Pro Max [emoji106]


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Je prendrai le 12 Pro Max [emoji106]


Et moi le 13 de base


----------



## Sud083 (1 Novembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et moi le 13 de base



Tout dépend de ce qu’il appelle d’occasion 
Mais le Pro Max c’est des fonctionnalités en plus et une plus grosse batterie et appareil photo caméra de meilleure qualité ainsi que le ProRaw


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Tout dépend de ce qu’il appelle d’occasion
> Mais le Pro Max c’est des fonctionnalités en plus et une plus grosse batterie et appareil photo caméra de meilleure qualité ainsi que le ProRaw


Je crois que l'iPhone 13 à une qualité photo équivalente au 12 Pro Max


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je crois que l'iPhone 13 à une qualité photo équivalente au 12 Pro Max


+1

J'avoue que je pourrais hésiter entre le 13 et le 13pro, pour la qualité photo et le mode macro.
Mais je n'hésiterais pas entre un 12pro (Max ou pas) et le 13.


----------



## macbook60 (1 Novembre 2021)

cestlatomato a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> J'aurais besoin de vos avis éclairés.
> Mon compagnon possède un iPhone 8 et souhaiterait le changer. Il hésite entre l'iPhone 12 et l'iPhone 13.
> ...


Bonjour 
Cela dépend de tes besoins 
Ce n’est pas les mêmes iPhones ( poids etc )


----------



## titistardust (1 Novembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> +1
> 
> J'avoue que je pourrais hésiter entre le 13 et le 13pro, pour la qualité photo et le mode macro.
> Mais je n'hésiterais pas entre un 12pro (Max ou pas) et le 13.



Merci Sly et aux autres participants [emoji4]

Pourquoi tu n’hésiterais pas?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2021)

titistardust a dit:


> Pourquoi tu n’hésiterais pas?


Je ne suis pas chaud pour de l'occasion et partir sur un iPhone 13 devrait/pourrait me faire gagner 1 an de support iOS.
Vu que je garde longtemps mes iPhone (je compte changer cette année mon iPhone 6 !), gagner 1 an est important pour moi.


----------



## titistardust (1 Novembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas chaud pour de l'occasion et partir sur un iPhone 13 devrait/pourrait me faire gagner 1 an de support iOS.
> Vu que je garde longtemps mes iPhone (je compte changer cette année mon iPhone 6 !), gagner 1 an est important pour moi.



Je comprends parfaitement ton raisonnement. 
J’ai aussi le fait de gagner un an de mise à jour dans la balance. 
Par contre l’occasion ne me fait pas peur mais je fais très attention.


----------



## titistardust (1 Novembre 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Je prendrai le 12 Pro Max [emoji106]



Et toi Sud, pourquoi prendrais-tu le 12 pro max?


----------



## titistardust (1 Novembre 2021)

titistardust a dit:


> Et toi Sud, pourquoi prendrais-tu le 12 pro max?



J’ai vu ta réponse plus bas. Le Proraw m’intéresse beaucoup, faisant de la photo (plus assez régulière [emoji849]).


----------



## JChris64 (1 Novembre 2021)

ibabar a dit:


> .. j'ai finalement dégoté un *12 mini 64Go*, date du 16/11/2020 mais n'a été utilisé que quelques semaines (cadeau d'entreprise): avec *batterie à 100%... livré avec un chargeur Apple USB-C (à 25€), le tout pour 430€.*
> Si je mets le chargeur à part, c'est pas loin de moitié prix par rapport au neuf.


du coup tu n'as pas de facture? 
j'ai toujours trouvé cela louche les "cadeaux d'entreprise", ce qui implique souvent qu'il n' y a pas de facture (donc pas de garantie).
j'aimerais bien connaitre ces entreprises qui offrent de tels cadeaux...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> j'aimerais bien connaitre ces entreprises qui offrent de tels cadeaux...


Cela existe existe et parfois des cadeaux plus important


----------



## JChris64 (1 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cela existe et parfois des cadeaux plus important


ah bon...mea culpa alors..
mais je sais qu'il existe (peut être pas dans son cas) beaucoup d'annonces sans facture, prétextant un "cadeau d'entreprise", c'est pourquoi je m'interrogeais.
pour ma part, je ne tenterai pas le coup.
je préfère encore un produit plus sous garantie mais avec facture (comme cela a été le cas avec mon AW série 5 titane


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Novembre 2021)

Les cadeaux ça existe encore ?
Du camouflage oui...


----------



## Sud083 (1 Novembre 2021)

titistardust a dit:


> Et toi Sud, pourquoi prendrais-tu le 12 pro max?



Pour la taille d’écran ainsi que le support du ProRaw pour les photos et le téléobjectif et l’autonomie également.

Après tout dépend ou tu l’achètes d’occasion ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Les cadeaux ça existe encore ?
> Du camouflage oui...


Non plus maintenant , avant c'était déductible des impôts pour les entreprises
Comme les calendriers et agendas


----------



## iphone4680 (1 Novembre 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Je prendrai le 12 Pro Max [emoji106]


le 12 pro max 256 aussi


----------



## titistardust (2 Novembre 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Pour la taille d’écran ainsi que le support du ProRaw pour les photos et le téléobjectif et l’autonomie également.
> 
> Après tout dépend ou tu l’achètes d’occasion ?



Sur LBC avec facture correspondante, de préférence chez Apple(pas de facture de renouvellement ou autre bizarrerie) et bien sûr la remise en main propre.


----------



## ibabar (2 Novembre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> du coup tu n'as pas de facture?


Non pas de facture 
C'est effectivement louche et je trouve encore plus louche la proportion importante de seconde main sans facture...
J'ai pris mon risque, et je l'ai limité avec un échange en main propre, un essai avant achat et une vérification du numéro de série. Le prix très serré et la batterie à 100% m'ont convaincu.


----------



## titistardust (8 Novembre 2021)

Finalement je suis parti sur un 13 de couleur lumière stellaire. Cela me change de la pelle à tarte qu'est le 7 plus. Faut d'ailleurs un temps d'adaptation pour mes mains.


----------



## macbook60 (8 Novembre 2021)

titistardust a dit:


> Finalement je suis parti sur un 13 de couleur lumière stellaire. Cela me change de la pelle à tarte qu'est le 7 plus. Faut d'ailleurs un temps d'adaptation pour mes mains.


Bon choix


----------



## titistardust (10 Novembre 2021)

macbook60 a dit:


> Bon choix


Très satisfait pour le moment. Bonne autonomie, réactif, et très bien en photo.


----------



## arthur beta (5 Janvier 2022)

cestlatomato a dit:


> Je reviens un peu tard sur le forum.
> On a bien pris note de vos conseils mais au final, il avait fait son choix et préco le 13.
> Il est super content et je dois avouer que je le comprends, il est magnifique dans sa couleur blanche (lumière stellaire )


Bonjour, avec une batterie à 100% quelle est la durée de temps d'écran avant que son iPhone soit déchargé?


----------



## cestlatomato (6 Janvier 2022)

arthur beta a dit:


> Bonjour, avec une batterie à 100% quelle est la durée de temps d'écran avant que son iPhone soit déchargé?


Hello,

Tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu en fais. 
A forte utilisation, il tient une journée complète sans pour autant être à plat en fin de journée. 
En utilisation moyenne/faible, il tient facilement 2 jours / 2,5 jours. 

Selon les utilisateurs tu auras forcément des retours différent, mais selon moi l'autonomie est très bonne.


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Janvier 2022)

Avec mon 12 Pro c’est ça. 1jr en utilisation forte, 2jrs en utilisation moyenne à faible


----------



## Sly54 (6 Janvier 2022)

cestlatomato a dit:


> En utilisation moyenne/faible, il tient facilement 2 jours / 2,5 jours.


Sur un iPhone 13 je suis effectivement sur 2,5/3 jours en utilisation faible.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sur un iPhone 13 je suis effectivement sur 2,5/3 jours en utilisation faible.


Idem avec mon 13 Pro


----------



## jogary (4 Mars 2022)

J'ai hésité....mais après de long comparatifs et vu la petite différence de prix, autant prendre le 13, c'est ce que j'ai fait.
Au moins je pense être tranquille pour quelques temps...


----------



## macbook60 (18 Mars 2022)

Bon choix moins lourd et pas ces gros capteur photos lol


----------



## Sud083 (18 Mars 2022)

Les gros capteurs photos sont pratiques quand il s’agit de faire des clichés..


----------



## macbook60 (18 Mars 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> Les gros capteurs photos sont pratiques quand il s’agit de faire des clichés..


Bien sûr mais tout le monde n’en as pas l’utilite et tant mieux si ça peut servir à d autres


----------



## alexistrn (25 Mars 2022)

À mon sens vu la différence de prix qui n'est pas spécialement extraordinaire en ce moment et pour les avoir testés, autant passer sur le 13. Ou mieux, attendre le 14. Mais sinon pour être plus précis :

Le 12 peut être largement suffisant pour une utilisation classique : sms, réseaux sociaux, photos et internet
Le 13 (et sûrement le 14) seront bien meilleurs pour une utilisation professionnelle, surtout pour les modèles Pro et en photo/vidéo : ajout du ProRes raw en vidéo et diverses fonctionnalités et upgrade bien sympathiques et avec un écran 120 Hz beaucoup plus agréable, une autonomie bien meilleure (batterie)..

Sinon, très peu d'écart dans une utilisation quotidienne.


----------



## jogary (25 Août 2022)

12 PRO ou 13 PRO, c'est le top. Quitte à choisir entre le 12 et le 13 "normal" j'ai pris le 13 en 128 gigas. Pour info, je suis passé en  début d'année du 6S plus au 13


----------



## macbook60 (26 Août 2022)

jogary a dit:


> 12 PRO ou 13 PRO, c'est le top. Quitte à choisir entre le 12 et le 13 "normal" j'ai pris le 13 en 128 gigas. Pour info, je suis passé en  début d'année du 6S plus au 13


Quel changement


----------

